# old rivet question



## hondsvod (Nov 17, 2018)

I need to take the handle off this thing to clean of the rust
can someone tell me anything about the rivets used here?
could I replace them with identical ones?
where do i find these?
this will be the first time i'll try something like this, any help is welcome


----------



## TB_London (Nov 17, 2018)

Looks like an old butcher knife in which case they’ll just be brass washers with a length of steel pin stock pushed through and peined over. 

Could get a similar look with a loveless bolt but I always find the thread gaps unsightly


----------



## hondsvod (Nov 18, 2018)

okay i'll ry to find a similar steel pin then


----------

